# BELGIUM - Stadium and Arena Development News



## N1V1 (Apr 20, 2008)

Very, very ugly. I hope that it aren't the difinete plans. hno:


----------



## wearethefuture (May 29, 2006)

I hope that they are the plans looks really good imo. They don't build stands like this England anymore


----------



## N1V1 (Apr 20, 2008)

Staaien:


----------



## N1V1 (Apr 20, 2008)

Staaien:


----------



## skaP187 (Jan 10, 2006)

N1V1 said:


> Very, very ugly. I hope that it aren't the difinete plans. hno:


Why? I like the two different levels.


----------



## N1V1 (Apr 20, 2008)

One word: 100% CONCRETE. That's so eighties. hno:


----------



## G.C. (Apr 23, 2007)

N1V1 said:


> One word: 100% CONCRETE. That's so eighties. hno:


What else are they supposed to build it out of?

Acrylic? Carbon Fiber? Kleenex and spit?


----------



## N1V1 (Apr 20, 2008)

Steel construction for the roof is much nicer.


----------



## N1V1 (Apr 20, 2008)

Staaien:


----------



## Joop20 (Jun 29, 2004)

WHat about the new Club Bruges stadium? Wasn't a decission on that supposed to be made ages ago??? And the new stadium in Brussels?


----------



## N1V1 (Apr 20, 2008)

Political strugles in Bruges and even worse in Brussels. The biggest problem is to find a place to built those stadiums. This is Belgium, you know. hno:


----------



## N1V1 (Apr 20, 2008)

Staaien:


----------



## patroeski (Jul 8, 2005)

Not that much development in Ghent. They were placing Pile foundations, but at the moment its impossible to work due to snowy conditions.


----------



## patroeski (Jul 8, 2005)

*KCVV Elewijt*

City: Schaarbeek

Capacity: +- 5 000

Name: Stade Du Crossing

This is a stadium from 1916. The stand behind the goal will be renovated. The other 2 stands will be new.


----------



## N1V1 (Apr 20, 2008)

Staaien:


----------



## Wolds Mariner (Dec 31, 2008)

So, in terms of 2018, what are felt to be the likely venues? Judging by this thread, it seems the Belgians are well behind their Dutch counterparts in terms of planning for this.


----------



## N1V1 (Apr 20, 2008)

Wolds Mariner said:


> So, in terms of 2018, what are felt to be the likely venues? Judging by this thread, it seems the Belgians are well behind their Dutch counterparts in terms of planning for this.



-Brussels: new stadium or renevation of the Koning Boudewijnstadion: 60.000
-Antwerp: new stadium: 25.000~30.000
-Bruges: new stadium: 40.000
-Liège: new stadium: 40.000
-Charleroi: new stadium: capacity unknown

Reserve or not sure yet:

-Genk: renovation to 40.000?
-Gent: 20.000


----------



## patroeski (Jul 8, 2005)

patroeski said:


> *Royal Antwerp Football Club*
> 
> Belgian Title:
> 1929, 1931, 1944, 1957
> ...


Today 23/01 they have decided wich location they will use in Antwerp.

It will be "Petroleum Zuid". This location has the most free space and it is well accessible.


----------



## Wolds Mariner (Dec 31, 2008)

N1V1 said:


> -Brussels: new stadium or renevation of the Koning Boudewijnstadion: 60.000
> -Antwerp: new stadium: 25.000~30.000
> -Bruges: new stadium: 40.000
> -Liège: new stadium: 40.000
> ...


Isn't 60,000 a bit small for the main stadium which would presumably host the opening game and one of the semi-finals, particularly when you consider what is being planned in Holland?

Surely Antwerp's stadium will end up bigger than 30,000, won't it?


----------



## N1V1 (Apr 20, 2008)

Staaien:


----------



## N1V1 (Apr 20, 2008)

Staaien:


----------



## Zeno2 (Jan 22, 2006)

maybe we can call this the Staaien topic :lol: 


(vooral blijven lachen met onze stadionmiserie..  )


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

^^:rofl:


----------



## witn88 (Mar 6, 2007)

New pictures of Staaien:


























And they started working on the new stand in Beveren:


----------



## N1V1 (Apr 20, 2008)

Beveren:


----------



## N1V1 (Apr 20, 2008)

Sint-Truiden:


----------



## skaP187 (Jan 10, 2006)

Still no decisions in Brugge and/or Anderlecht?


----------



## N1V1 (Apr 20, 2008)

No, but anderlecht decided to expand their stadium to 30.000 as a sort of temporary solution because the new stadium in Brussels seems to be an extremely difficult case. hno:


----------



## SkyView (Mar 6, 2005)

As difficult as any new construction in this nimby sprawled country.


----------



## skaP187 (Jan 10, 2006)

N1V1 said:


> No, but anderlecht decided to expand their stadium to 30.000 as a sort of temporary solution because the new stadium in Brussels seems to be an extremely difficult case. hno:


any idea how they are going to do it? they have a cap of around 26 500 at the moment no?


----------



## Zeno2 (Jan 22, 2006)

skaP187 said:


> any idea how they are going to do it? they have a cap of around 26 500 at the moment no?


They are going to add a new tier on top of 2 existing stands. 
The final result will look like Newcastle or the current Twente stadium. Completely out of balance.


----------



## patroeski (Jul 8, 2005)

Staaien:


----------



## N1V1 (Apr 20, 2008)

Beveren:


----------



## skaP187 (Jan 10, 2006)

Zeno2 said:


> They are going to add a new tier on top of 2 existing stands.
> The final result will look like Newcastle or the current Twente stadium. Completely out of balance.


What happened with this one?
http://www.stadiumguide.com/anderlecht.htm


----------



## Zeno2 (Jan 22, 2006)

skaP187 said:


> What happened with this one?
> http://www.stadiumguide.com/anderlecht.htm


it will never be built


----------



## Chimaera (Mar 14, 2007)

skaP187 said:


> Still no decisions in Brugge and/or Anderlecht?


*An important decision was taken today in favour of the stadium for Club Brugge, finally.*

The secretary of "ruimtelijke ordening" (I really don't know how to translate this) managed to convince the Flemish government to decide in favour of the Club's stadium project AND its proposed location, and to forget about the alternatives proposed by the city, the expansion of the current stadium and the construction of a stadium for both teams north of the city. Some adaptations were made in order to make the project more acceptable from the economic and environmental point of view. Two neighbouring projects in the south of Bruges will be merged: a company headquarter zone, and the stadium project. *The combined plans include: a park, offices, parking, training facilities, stadium with 45,000 seats and shopping. * The government stressed that the entire project should be realised in quality architecture. Final decisions will be made within the month, after that the Club has to make a "project-MER" (MER: report on environmental impact), the juridical procedures can start, and people who object the project can still go to court. After this: building permits etc. *The stadium should be ready by 2013.*


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

^^ Finally!

I like the design


----------



## Chimaera (Mar 14, 2007)

Thermo, that second picture is not official, since it's mine  It's an old design by the way, here is a section plan of the new version I made:


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

It's yours!? Oh, ...wel: knap gedaan!


----------



## Carrerra (Mar 13, 2008)

Chimaera said:


> *An important decision was taken today in favour of the stadium for Club Brugge, finally.*
> 
> The secretary of "ruimtelijke ordening" (I really don't know how to translate this) managed to convince the Flemish government to decide in favour of the Club's stadium project AND its proposed location, and to forget about the alternatives proposed by the city, the expansion of the current stadium and the construction of a stadium for both teams north of the city. Some adaptations were made in order to make the project more acceptable from the economic and environmental point of view. Two neighbouring projects in the south of Bruges will be merged: a company headquarter zone, and the stadium project. *The combined plans include: a park, offices, parking, training facilities, stadium with 45,000 seats and shopping. * The government stressed that the entire project should be realised in quality architecture. Final decisions will be made within the month, after that the Club has to make a "project-MER" (MER: report on environmental impact), the juridical procedures can start, and people who object the project can still go to court. After this: building permits etc. *The stadium should be ready by 2013.*


Why don't we create a separate thread for Brugge stadium? The project was accepted by the city and the capacity is more than 30K, so, there's a good reason to create its own thread, I think.


----------



## Chimaera (Mar 14, 2007)

Thermo said:


> It's yours!? Oh, ...wel: knap gedaan!


Bedankt/thanks! Well, I started with it over a year ago, half a year after the design was made public and one year after Club Brugge announced the concrete plans for a stadium + mall in Loppem. Before the design was released I tried designing a "Dexia Arena" myself. I posted it all on Skyscrapercity and the Club Brugge forum but of course many people haven't seen it or don't remember it. 
The Club Board also knows my designs (mailed it to the CEO, talked about it with the vice-president (soon president) in person - he's an architect).

Carrera: sure, a separate thread is a possibility. Although there still are a lot of questions concerning the "what, when and how" of the project.


----------



## patroeski (Jul 8, 2005)

For those who want to know more about this project. This is the reaction Club Brugge published after the announcement of the Flemish Government.

_*Flemish Gouv't takes vital step in project New Stadium*

*Club Brugge satisfied with agreement of Flemish Gouvernment on Loppem*

*It is with great satisfaction that Club Brugge has been informed by the decision of the Flemish Gouvernment, allowing Club Brugge to build its new stadium in Loppem. In its meeting today, the Flemish Gouvernment has decided, upon an initiative by minister of spatial planning Dirk Van Mechelen, to further define the areas Chartreuse and Oostkampse Baan in the South of Bruges as one project area and to allow urban activities in this zone.*










“Club Brugge is happy that the Flemish ministers have made a firm decision and agreed with the point of view as put forward by minister Dirk Van Mechelen. We are now awaiting the definitive texts by the Flemish Gouvernment and will be putting them up for some studying and analysing in the days to come.”

“A first important hurdle in this course has been taken, but we do realise that there's still along road ahead of us before we reach our final goal", general manager Filips Dhondt reacted.

“It will be years before we will be playing in a new stadium, but with this plan the Flemish Gouvernment has once and for all chosen for the path financed by a shopping centre in Loppem. As we continue with the finalisation and organisation of this project, we will be cooperating constructively with all parties involved in order to be able to offer maximum sportive, economic and social advantages to the Bruges region with a financially sound finance plan.” 
*
Hard to beat dossier*

Back in January of 2007, Club Brugge announced its plans for the construction of a new stadium. The project holds an expansive, modern and comfortable stadium in Loppem, compliant with the newest standards proposed by UEFA, a stadium that can be part of Belgium's candidacy for the WC 2018 bid. An independent study covering 16 sites in the Bruges region pointed out that Loppem was the best location. Several studies showed that an adjacent shopping centre would be the only realistic, lasting and doable means for financing the project. The project represents a win-win situation for the entire region, a.o. thanks to the creation of 1,200 permanent job positions.

“After two years of waiting, 35 studies and countless alternatives, the choice for Loppem as well as the acknowledgement of the financing by means of a shopping centre, is living proof of the quality of our dossier,” aldus Filips Dhondt.

*Still long way to go*

It goes without saying that with this decision being taken, a vital prerequisite for the construction of the stadium has been completed. Still, constructing the new Club Brugge stadium will be a long and hard road. First the definition of the Regional Urgan REgion Brugge needs to be finalised. Club Brugge will have to propose a draft MER, after which it can start entering applications for the necessary permits (commerce, urban and environment permit). After these permits have been awarded, construction of the stadium, parking lots, shopping centre and the trafic network can be taken on. Everything included this will take four to five years, which means that the new stadium's inauguration can only take place by 2013 at the very earliest.

*Future*

“We would hereby like to thank the Flemish ministers for their decision. As of tomorrow we will be working very hard as to the actual finalisation of the stadium project. Thanks to this plan, Club Brugge will finally be able to work further at a project safeguarding its future and to the good of the entire Bruges region. Furthermore, an important step will be taken in the rising professionalism of Belgian football, and a vital prerequisite will be fulfilled to support Belgium's bid for the World Cup in 2018. There is no underestimating the decision that has been taken by the Flemish Gouvernment today", Filips Dhondt concluded._


----------



## Chimaera (Mar 14, 2007)

Good find Patroeski, I forgot all about the English version of the official site


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

I want Chimaeras version!!!


----------



## patroeski (Jul 8, 2005)

^^ to bad clubbrugge.be doesn't have a Turkish version.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Why turkish 

They just have to read this forum


----------



## Chimaera (Mar 14, 2007)

www.sercan.de said:


> I want Chimaeras version!!!


This one...
http://arch4mc.blogspot.com/search/label/nieuw stadion Loppem
Or this one?
http://arch4mc.blogspot.com/2009/03/05-dexia-arena-remodeling.html
http://arch4mc.blogspot.com/2008/03/dexia-arena.html


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

this one 
http://arch4mc.blogspot.com/search/label/nieuw stadion Loppem
Maybe closer site stands (+ overlapping 2nd tier)


----------



## Chimaera (Mar 14, 2007)

www.sercan.de said:


> this one
> http://arch4mc.blogspot.com/search/label/nieuw stadion Loppem
> Maybe closer site stands (+ overlapping 2nd tier)


Well, I designed it over a year ago, I'm sure with the extra Sketchup experience I have now I would bring it closer to the pitch and create a slightly bigger overhang. Maybe not in the kop though.


----------



## Alemanniafan (Dec 15, 2008)

^^I like them both.
But I think for a 40k stadium, well a little less actually, 3 tiers is one tier too much, because each extra tier separates the fans more.
I would prefer 2 tiers instead, steep and close to the pitch. And if possible only one tier on the kop. Kinda like in malmö maybe.
40k is not all that big a stadium you really don't need three tiers like in the Allianzarena. Two steep tiers overlapping to some reasonable extend, thats what I would prefer. Not because of architectural reasons, 3 tiers do look nice, but for a better stadium atmosphere. A capacity of nearly 40k is probably a bit too big for just one single tier, but if it would work (with the emerency exits etc.) then I'd personally even prefer one single large and steep tier, because that would probably create the most impressive and best atmosphere (of course then the vip boxes would have to be placed somewhere reasonable then). But two overlapping tiers would be good also. But three rather small tiers is a big minus in that 40k category of stadia in my personal opinion. As nice as these three black and blue coloured lines resulting from the three tiers look.


----------



## Chimaera (Mar 14, 2007)

Alemanniafan said:


> ^^I like them both.
> But I think for a 40k stadium, well a little less actually, 3 tiers is one tier too much, because each extra tier separates the fans more.
> I would prefer 2 tiers instead, steep and close to the pitch. And if possible only one tier on the kop. Kinda like in malmö maybe.
> 40k is not all that big a stadium you really don't need three tiers like in the Allianzarena. Two steep tiers overlapping to some reasonable extend, thats what I would prefer. Not because of architectural reasons, 3 tiers do look nice, but for a better stadium atmosphere. A capacity of nearly 40k is probably a bit too big for just one single tier, but if it would work (with the emerency exits etc.) then I'd personally even prefer one single large and steep tier, because that would probably create the most impressive and best atmosphere (of course then the vip boxes would have to be placed somewhere reasonable then). But two overlapping tiers would be good also. But three rather small tiers is a big minus in that 40k category of stadia in my personal opinion. As nice as these three black and blue coloured lines resulting from the three tiers look.


I agree 3 tiers is too much, but that's what the club intended with the original plans, with 10,000 seats on the third tier. I had to try something myself with the concept, since we didn't get to see any visuals of the stadium's interior.

And I agree with you concerning one tier in the Kop. A lot of the fans would definitely appreciate this (I know from the feedback I got on the fan forum).


----------



## skaP187 (Jan 10, 2006)

To be hounest I love the three tiers design. It doesn´t bother me that the stadium is ´to small´ or something. To my opinion stadiums with three tiers have something more. The two Chelsea stands with three levels I think are very nice too for example. I like it even better when the tiers are different in size.
For example the real Betis stadium has a new part, which has three tiers which are all the same. The old ´main´ stand also has three parts, but they seem to have a difference in size. 
I´ll show some foto´s. Don´t look at the difference in age of the stands, but at the lay out.
total photo









Old part










New part










This is where the discussion of tastes always starts, but that´s why we have the ssc forum no?
With the Brugge stadium I had the impression that the first tier was a bit bigger then the second and third. Is that right?
Does anyone know by the way if this stadium is designed for a expansion in the future also?


----------



## skaP187 (Jan 10, 2006)

What I saw on a youtube news thing is that there still was no 100% security of where the stadium excactly was going to be. I hope this is not correct information...


----------



## Chimaera (Mar 14, 2007)

It is true that the location isn't 100% certain yet, but the two remaining locations are just next to one another. But it's probably going to be on the original location, since that is the only realistic option so far. We'll see.

Again, we have no idea about how the stadium will be designed on the inside. We only know that the stadium will probably be three tiered, with 25% of the seats on the third, with 10% skybox/bizz seats and 5% seats for fans of the visiting team.
Again, the only visualization of the interior ever presented was mine. So we really have no idea.

It is true that in my design (40,000 seats) the first tier has more rows than the second, and so on: 1st: 20; 2nd: 15; 3rd: 9. You can find all the renderings, screenshots and capacity information on my blog (url in my signature).

I don't know about a possibility for future expansion either.

It is more than possible that the club already has more concrete plans than we know about, but we will have to wait until another light turns green.


----------



## skaP187 (Jan 10, 2006)

So still nothing is sure.
concerning the rows, don´t make the third tier to small, it makes it look weak like Alianz. Think Barca! What makes that stadium so powerfull? the massive 3rd tier (on one side that is...) Or ´old´Betis style. 17- 10-17 would make it nice too.
(Fantastic designs though)


----------



## Chimaera (Mar 14, 2007)

skaP187 said:


> So still nothing is sure.
> concerning the rows, don´t make the third tier to small, it makes it look weak like Alianz. Think Barca! What makes that stadium so powerfull? the massive 3rd tier (on one side that is...) Or ´old´Betis style. 17- 10-17 would make it nice too.
> (Fantastic designs though)


I know, but I did it to get a 10,000-seat third tier.

And "nothing is sure" really is too pessimistic. It's looking good, and not for Bruges alone.


----------



## skaP187 (Jan 10, 2006)

Chimaera said:


> I know, but I did it to get a 10,000-seat third tier.
> 
> And "nothing is sure" really is too pessimistic. It's looking good, *and not for Bruges alone*.


News from Brussels?


----------



## Chimaera (Mar 14, 2007)

skaP187 said:


> News from Brussels?


You might hear something from that direction soon, that's really all I can tell you. You'll just have to wait, but not for too long, trust me 

It's a matter of...


----------



## skaP187 (Jan 10, 2006)

Chimaera said:


> You might hear something from that direction soon, that's really all I can tell you. You'll just have to wait, but not for too long, trust me


Ah man, you can tell, but you won´t!!!:bash:
Gimmy some more!

Don´t make me hack your computer...:nuts:


----------



## Fizmo1337 (Mar 26, 2009)

Chimaera said:


> You might hear something from that direction soon, that's really all I can tell you. You'll just have to wait, but not for too long, trust me
> 
> It's a matter of...


What do you mean?  Weren't they just gonna expand the current stadium with 1 tier to 30/35k?  Or do you have some inside info we don't know yet?


----------



## Chimaera (Mar 14, 2007)

The issue has been discussed on the Belstadions-forum (link in my signature). The field would be moved a bit to the west, thus solving this problem.


----------



## Chimaera (Mar 14, 2007)

Rather crazy news coming from the Anderlecht front yesterday. Last month the club presented their plans for an expansion of their current stadium to 30,000 seats to the city council. Yesterday however, RSC Anderlecht announced new plans for an expansion to no less than 50,000 seats. One source mentions that the plans would have been changed under pressure of UEFA, but I find this hard to believe. In 2012 30,000 seats would be the minimum for clubs qualified for the UEFA Champions League (although exceptions would be made in the first years). But 50,000? No, that wouldn't be serious.

The current stadium holds around 27,000 spectators, but when the terraces are converted into seating, this number is reduced to approximately 22,000. Which means the stadium would have to be expanded with 28,000 seats. Not only does the stadium's location make this difficult (one corner is located right next to the street, the rest of the stadium is surrounded by a park) but the area is densily urbanized and populated, with narrow streets and hardly any space for parking.

Sources: 
http://www.anderlecht-online.be/article.php?id=14870&lang=ned&from=home
(the article is also available in German, English and Spanish)
http://www.brusselnieuws.be/artikels/sport/rsc-anderlecht-wil-groter-stadion (only in Dutch; plus video; the model shown is outdated (40,000 seats))


----------



## HasseVonHammarby (Feb 16, 2009)

Chimaera said:


> In 2012 30,000 seats would be the minimum for clubs qualified for the UEFA Champions League (although exceptions would be made in the first years).


What's your source for this?


----------



## witn88 (Mar 6, 2007)

The new stand in Beveren:


----------



## patroeski (Jul 8, 2005)

Development Sint Truiden:










Development Beveren:


----------



## Chimaera (Mar 14, 2007)

Patroeski, that picture of Stayen is from my Photobucket-account. I had to resize the original to fit it on the Belstadions-forum with my skin-settings. So you are a Belstadions-visitor? No registered user yet?


----------



## genkie456 (Oct 29, 2007)

Stayen:


----------



## genkie456 (Oct 29, 2007)

*King Baudouin Stadium (Brussels), *renovation of 2.5 million euro's (new athletics track and new pitch:

before:










after:










*Staaien (Sint-Truiden)* new stand



















*Freethiel (Beveren, second devision)* new stand


----------



## patroeski (Jul 8, 2005)

*Usain Bolt opens new athletics track*



_Mondotrack FTX (click to enlarge)_

Usain Bolt, the world champion and world record holder of the 100 and 200 meter, opened the new athletics track of the King Baudouin stadium on Wednesday 2 September. The track is the setting for the 33th Memorial Van Damme on Friday 4 September, with Usain Bolt as the big star.



The new track is the same as that of the Bird's Nest, the Olympic stadium in Beijing. The Mondotrack FTX is a track with a high elasticity, which reduces the risk of injury and should produce fast times. The track is constructed as a honeycomb system with air cushions.
New infrastructure

The entire infrastructure of the King Baudouin Stadium was also renovated with:

* a finish line with a high-tech system
* new launch areas for discus and javelin throw
* replacement and renewal of the long and high jump areas
* new field with improved drainage

The federal government and the City of Brussels invested a total of 2.5 million euro in the project. The Memorial Van Damme is one of the biggest meetings of the world. Tickets for the edition of 2009 are sold out.


----------



## Chimaera (Mar 14, 2007)

By the way (to anticipate on ignorance): the Memorial Van Damme is not named after the Muscles from Brussels 

Notable results on the last Golden League meeting of the year:
Four meeting records, including one world record (Kenya, 4x1,500m) and one season's best (Sanya Richards, 400m) and a meeting record for Usain Bolt on 200m. Thanks to the new track? The fact that the meeting took place only a few weeks after the World Championships was not an advantage as the athletes logically peaked towards the bigger event (World C'ships). It did sell extra tickets though (mainly due to Bolt's presence).


----------



## patroeski (Jul 8, 2005)

Some more pictures of the Memorial Vandamme 2009:


----------



## pazke (Sep 11, 2008)

new plans for Sporting Lokeren (13.500)


----------



## Igor Munarim (Oct 16, 2009)

*Bosuil Stadion (Antwerp)*


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

What is the future of belgium stadiums? Do they plan to build true new modern arenas like in others europeans couterparts?


----------



## Chimaera (Mar 14, 2007)

Haha, that second picture of the Bosuil Stadium was "stolen" from my blog. I guess whoever took it mistook it for the real thing. It's an aerial photograph with my design for a renovated VIP stand pasted on it. Check the second link in my signature.


----------



## skaP187 (Jan 10, 2006)

Igor Munarim said:


>


Man o man, what did they do to this classic stadium. 
Maybe you have a good photo of how it ones was...
What´s up with the stadium planns in Belgium. Still waiting for...
Anderlecht, Club Brugge and the drama of AA Gent.


----------



## Zeno2 (Jan 22, 2006)

skaP187 said:


> Man o man, what did they do to this classic stadium.
> Maybe you have a good photo of how it ones was...
> What´s up with the stadium planns in Belgium. Still waiting for...
> Anderlecht, Club Brugge and the drama of AA Gent.


In brief :

Standard Liege has dropped the idea of a new stadium and is going for a (nearly impossible) renovation. Very very very sad...

Anderlecht is working on the stadium expansion project I guess. No new stadium here either... another disappointment.

Brugge : 
They still go for a new stadium, but it will be a small scale project. The initial project has been dropped by the government.

Finally, nothing is moving in Gent.

Zulte-Waregem seems to be the only club that will start building their ambitious but realistic stadium within reasonable time. 

Belgium and stadia... not a good marriage to say the least. hno:


----------



## bigbossman (Jun 25, 2007)

why dissappointments? It's better to expand and existing stadium than build a souless new stadium!


----------



## N1V1 (Apr 20, 2008)

*RSC Anderlecht*

Today Royal Sporting Club Anderlecht revealed the renovation AND expension plans of their stadium (Constant Vandenstock Stadion) from 26.000 to 30.000.
The costs are estimated at 40 million and the works should be finished in 2013.


From:











To:


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

^^ Some more:


----------



## DimitriB (Jun 23, 2009)

Belgium need MODERN (new) small stadiums with cap between 10 000 and 25 000 max. Stadiums like the new Le Mans (Fr) - Valenciennes (Fr) - Sochaux (Fr) - Den Haag (Ned) - Groningen (Ned) - AZ (Ned) - ... are good enough for clubs in the Belgian competition.

For example :
KRC Genk : modern stadium, cap 25 000 (21 500 for european competitions)
KAA Gent : building new stadium, cap 20 000
RAEC Mons (Bergen) : renovating there stadium, cap at the moment around 13 000
STVV (Sint Truiden) : renovating there stadium, cap at the moment around 11 500
This is what Belgium need, good small stadiums

A new football specific stadium for the national team around 55 000 max would be awesome. the Koning Boudewijn Stadium is ugly, outdated and a horrible view from the stands. And if the governement wants an athletics track in the national stadium, hope they take a look at the Stade de France with there retractable stands


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

good news 

And what about anderlecht? New national brussels renovation? bruges?


----------



## DimitriB (Jun 23, 2009)

Axelferis said:


> good news
> 
> And what about anderlecht? New national brussels renovation? bruges?


No news about all 3


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

with no major competitions i seriously doubt Belgium could produce those stadiums


----------



## DimitriB (Jun 23, 2009)

Axelferis said:


> with no major competitions i seriously doubt Belgium could produce those stadiums


Ofcouse they can :

Brugge wants a stadium with cap 40 000, but they don't need it. If the build a stadium with cap max 30 000 it's more then enough for them. Same for Anderlecht and Standard.

Genk and Gent are in my opinion the smarter clubs. Genk has a stadium with 25 000 and it's almost everytime sold out. Genk are building a stadium with cap 20 000 and it will be filled up every home game for 75% and 100% when there is a "derby" game or top game.

The smaller clubs like RAEC Mons - STVV - SV Zulte Waregem - Lokeren are planning to renovate or renovating there stadiums to a cap that's average for them.
The city of Antwerp is planning to build a stadium with cap 25 000 for Beerschot and Royal Antwerp Football Club (2nd division)

So there's many ideas and...
The only thing they have to do, is think twice before they act.
Belgium doesn't need big stadiums, they need good small stadiums so the clubs can grow and the competition also. The best example is Twente in The Netherlands !


----------



## Werkself (Jan 7, 2011)

Nice Development in Belgium, still in my idea an Benelux-League would boost football to a much more higher level.


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

i agree! But how many teams has got netherlands league?

And belgium?

A merge won't destroy smaller clubs?


----------



## Xup (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi all, am newly registered but have been reading for a while.

Belgium football has a much bigger potential than its current achievement. It has a lot of history, traditions, identity and very dense urban areas. It should be in a league approaching that of French, Portuguese or Dutch clubs. Clubs like Braga, LOSC or PSV are the perfect examples to follow.

Antwerp is a large city, by far the 2nd in Belgium. It also has a very long football tradition with Antwerp FC (made a European cup final not too long ago if memory serves) and legendary Beerschot. How come there is no strong side (re)emerging there, to be at least on par with Anderlecht, Standard, FC Bruges and Genk??

As for stadiums I just love what Sint-Truiden have done to the Stayen. Anyone knows where I can find more pictures, especially from recent match days, at field level? it does not have that glowy and shiny look of all those new arenas which I dislike most of the time, but rather this mix of modern/classic architecture that is hard to find.

Last question: are there still good club academies in Belgium, capable of breeding out good young local players? which?

cheers


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

Young belgians have 2 options now:

-go to netherlands 
-go to north of France at Lille like Eden hazard jewel :cheers:

The aim is to be targeted by premier league top clubs

It is the case when you look what happens (felaini,vermeulen,hazard...)


----------



## Xup (Jan 13, 2012)

How big is the salary gap say, between the average player in Anderlecht or Club Bruges, and Twente, Utrecht, PSV or Lille? there is no real fundamental reason that it should be that big, and if it is, it can be changed.

Both Portugal and the Netherlands have had a relative downturn compared to their club football past glory, but they managed it and are coming back strong now.


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

French league pays better than eredivise or jupiler.

Lille is not the club that pay the most paid players are about 200 000€ and the average is between 50 000 & 100 000 € per month 

The club has imposed a sort of "salary cap" . It is a good thing to avoid inflation for a club in construction.

Waiting the new add value potentially brung by the new stadium.

You don't make money on the same level when you have a 17k stadium & 50k seater.

But for hazard (i live in lille) it's more a gate to come here and being developed in remarkable camp training:

http://www.losc.fr/club-lille/domaine-de-luchin

Belgium is unable to offer that for its best youngs for now then they fly away.


----------



## Xup (Jan 13, 2012)

LOSC is a good example of a club that has changed its fortune quietly, through hard work and resilience, and of course as you said, a new stadium. They've worked out a clever balance between local/regional good homegrown players that they recruited soon enough, and a few key external transfers. Good coaches. Took time, but paid off and now they're on a roll for a decade.

Anyway let's leave Hazard aside, he is well above the French league as a whole and is already being targeted by top tier clubs. Lille is 2nd tier, trouble is there is no Belgian club in this 2nd tier. While there are a few good stadiums, and new ones being built...

Maybe the overal quality of young Belgian footballers has gone down tremendously. When I was a kid in the 80's, there was at least 30 or 40 Belgian players in all positions that would have been solid starters in any of the major continental championships. Today we are far away from such a figure, as the results of the national side demonstrate. If there were more quality players coming out of Belgian academies, then for sure some of them, maybe half, would be retained in the top 4/5 clubs and this would create a positive spin to the entire system. The economics are there to have Anderlecht, FC Bruges, Genk/Antwerp and Standard, in European second tier.


----------



## mathyas (Feb 8, 2007)

Axelferis said:


> Young belgians have 2 options now:
> 
> -go to netherlands
> -go to north of France at Lille like Eden hazard jewel :cheers:
> ...


This is not true anymore. Genk, Standard and Anderlecht have a very good youth program. It is true that Vermaelen and Hazard left Belgium at a very early age, but Fellaini was a 100% youth product of standard, together with Witsel (Benfica) and Defour (Porto, actually he's a genk youth product), they left after they won the championship and played champions league with standard and had nothing to achieve any more in Belgium. Anderlecht had Kompany (Man City) and Lukaku (Chelsea) and Genk Courtois (Chelsea but on loan for Atletico Madrid).

About the stadiums: like mentioned above we need good small stadiums. And there is a very small progression. But i'm not a fan of renovation, eventually it will get outdated again and again. Take for example euro 2000, instead of building nice new stadiums they renovated all of them hoping they would be good to go for another 20 years but after 10 years they've become almost completely useless. Unfortunately the political situation in Belgium makes it impossible to build new stadiums and the clubs are forced to renovate or do nothing.


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

it's true that they thought euro 2000 stadiums renovated were good enough to last 20 years but look at them now :|

The same for France with WC 1998-> a total shame now.

Thanks to euro 2016 the update will last 30 years i think.

I base my opinion on what look likes the SDF st denis 14 years after. It still very good and need a light update.


----------



## Quintana (Dec 27, 2005)

To be honest, all Belgian Euro 2000 apart from perhaps the King Baudouin Stadium were already outdated and looking in dire state during the tournament.


----------



## Xup (Jan 13, 2012)

There are a few very nice "small stadiums".

Lierse : Herman Vanderpoortenstadion (15K)

Sint-Truidense : Stayen (11K)

Mechelen : Achter de Kazerne (13K)

Gent: Ottenstadion (13K)

I guess those have been renovated in a recent past, look very nice and seem to fill in reasonably well.


----------



## SkyView (Mar 6, 2005)

Xup said:


> There are a few very nice "small stadiums".
> 
> Lierse : Herman Vanderpoortenstadion (15K)
> 
> ...


You must be kidding, right ?


----------



## Xup (Jan 13, 2012)

No.

According to wiki in 2010/2011, average attendances in those small stadiums were :

- KAA Gent : 10,882 vs 12,919 max pax (84%) - ranked 3rd

- KV Mechelen : 11,322 vs 13,123 (86%) - ranked 7th

- Sint-Truidense : 8,479 vs 12,491 (68%) - ranked 12th

- SK Lierse : 9,922 vs 14,538 (68%) - ranked 14th

That's decent.


----------



## mathyas (Feb 8, 2007)

Xup said:


> No.
> 
> According to wiki in 2010/2011, average attendances in those small stadiums were :
> 
> ...


The attendances are decent indeed, but the stadiums aren't.

Gent's stadium is totally outdated, they're building a new stadium atm (cap around 20.000, not too big, good choice)
Mechelen has an even worse stadium, they are also planning to move but no real progress. As far as i remember the city wants them to share the new stadium with racing mechelen.
Sint Truiden is replacing their stands, they already have 2 new stands and they're building the third right now.
Lierse has build one new stand about 10 years ago and after that some minor changes in the other stands. Now they are replacing a second stand.

So Gent and Sint-Truiden are going in the right direction. Mechelen is trying, and Lierse falling behind.


----------



## Xup (Jan 13, 2012)

mathyas, thanks for clarifying that.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Nov 3, 2007)

https://pt.foursquare.com/v/ghelamco-arena/4f06069bd3e321b78ff58a26/photos?openPhotoId=51e6e7c1498e8bf31dbdf0c5









https://pt.foursquare.com/v/ghelamco-arena/4f06069bd3e321b78ff58a26/photos?openPhotoId=51e6ec4a498e2a4c7858623e









https://pt.foursquare.com/v/ghelamco-arena/4f06069bd3e321b78ff58a26/photos?openPhotoId=51e70b29498ea11154c4146c


----------



## patroeski (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## DimitriB (Jun 23, 2009)

^^

Nice pictures of the new KAA Gent stadium, but I posted earlier the rest of the Belgian Stadion for the season 2013-14.

I hope you give your opinion about those. It's sad what you will see !!!


----------



## DimitriB (Jun 23, 2009)

Plans and Proposals or renovations of stadiums :

Anderlecht :
cap : 31 000 - Uefa Standard

















Club Brugge :
cap : 45 000

















Charlerio :
reduce the cap to 15 000

















Lierse :
cap : ?
new 2 tier stand (left stand on the picture - model like the kop stand) - it would replace the "den berg"









Lokeren :
cap : 13 500









KV Mechelen : 
cap : 18 500

















Standard de Liège :
cap : 35 000


----------



## Jason. (Nov 8, 2010)

More KAA Gent photos 



Buffelke said:


> Machtige reeks luchtbeelden doorgestuurd gekregen, getrokken vanuit de helikopter die ook de videobeelden maakte tijdens de opening.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DimitriB (Jun 23, 2009)

Euro 2020 stadium in Belgium !

- all the authorities have come to an solution for a new stadium in Brussels next to the now existing Koning Boudewijn Stadium that will be broken down when the new stadium is finished.

- there will be an athletic track in the new stadium but it will be covered when there will be football matches (like stade de france)

- on october 31, 2013 the authorities will come with more information about the project.


----------



## ivanchapu (Sep 15, 2005)

Why Boudewijn Stadium is going to be broken down if it is young yet? around 1996?


----------



## 859098 (Jun 9, 2011)

DimitriB said:


> Euro 2020 stadium in Belgium !
> 
> - all the authorities have come to an solution for a new stadium in Brussels next to the now existing Koning Boudewijn Stadium that will be broken down when the new stadium is finished.
> 
> ...


Not true, 

Now there will be studied if a racetrack will fit into the budget of a multifunctional stadium with retractable roof. A racetrack is not a certitude yet.


----------



## 859098 (Jun 9, 2011)

ivanchapu said:


> Why Boudewijn Stadium is going to be broken down if it is young yet? around 1996?


Because this stadium was built without any facilities. It had to be as cheap as possible. The configuration of that stadium is still ok just for athletics but doesn't fit at all for football matches.


----------



## DimitriB (Jun 23, 2009)

VinceB said:


> Not true,
> 
> Now there will be studied if a racetrack will fit into the budget of a multifunctional stadium with retractable roof. A racetrack is not a certitude yet.


The racetrack have to be there otherwise the flemish government don't alow the stadium is getting build (on the place all the belgian governments want).

A retractable roof, as far as I can remember, they never talked about it. An retractable lower tier to cover the athletic track, yes they did.


----------



## ddstr (Sep 12, 2013)

DimitriB said:


> The racetrack have to be there otherwise the flemish government don't alow the stadium is getting build (on the place all the belgian governments want).
> 
> A retractable roof, as far as I can remember, they never talked about it. An retractable lower tier to cover the athletic track, yes they did.


incorrect dimitri, if the study shows that the stadium with an athetics track costs to much they r gonna look for a different solution.
they named the jesse owens stadium in anderlecht as the stadium to host the memorial van damme.


----------



## 859098 (Jun 9, 2011)

DimitriB said:


> The racetrack have to be there otherwise the flemish government don't alow the stadium is getting build (on the place all the belgian governments want).
> 
> A retractable roof, as far as I can remember, they never talked about it. An retractable lower tier to cover the athletic track, yes they did.


That's not true Dimitri, their favour goes to a stadium with a racetrack as far as it is possible. 

Yes they talked about, as a retractable roof allows concerts during the winter months. The arena needs 70 to 80 activities each year to get profit out of it on long term. 

An athletics track means no roof and less activity during the winter period and the chance that the football team (Anderlecht) will withdraw from participation. All those things will be studied now and at the end of October a decision will be taken.


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

If the new national stadium is built for the Euro 2020 tournament, then R.S.C. Anderlecht will have to become the new stadium's main tenant. But if that happens, what does this mean for the existing Constant Vanden Stock Stadium, which is already planned for expansion?

Also is there even enough space for the new national stadium within the vicinity of the existing Baudouin stadium?


----------



## ddstr (Sep 12, 2013)

Jim856796 said:


> If the new national stadium is built for the Euro 2020 tournament, then R.S.C. Anderlecht will have to become the new stadium's main tenant. But if that happens, what does this mean for the existing Constant Vanden Stock Stadium, which is already planned for expansion?
> 
> Also is there even enough space for the new national stadium within the vicinity of the existing Baudouin stadium?


the new stadium in gonna be built on the big parkinglot C, on the right of the image.
i think anderlecht is gonna wait for the study (athletics track or not) 
but are still going thru with their own plans


----------



## DimitriB (Jun 23, 2009)

VinceB said:


> That's not true Dimitri, their favour goes to a stadium with a racetrack as far as it is possible.
> 
> Yes they talked about, as a retractable roof allows concerts during the winter months. The arena needs 70 to 80 activities each year to get profit out of it on long term.
> 
> An athletics track means no roof and less activity during the winter period and the chance that the football team (Anderlecht) will withdraw from participation. All those things will be studied now and at the end of October a decision will be taken.


Why can't there be an athletics track and roof !!!
In the new Singapore stadium it's possible - Oita is another example - and if there is a retractable lower tiers it's still possible to have both

And about my comments earlier, I was indeed wrong and therefor my apologies.


----------



## ddstr (Sep 12, 2013)

DimitriB said:


> Why can't there be an athletics track and roof !!!
> In the new Singapore stadium it's possible - Oita is another example - and if there is a retractable lower tiers it's still possible to have both
> 
> And about my comments earlier, I was indeed wrong and therefor my apologies.


it may be possible but its gonna cost alot more,thats why they are having a study.
but who is gonna pay for the extra costs just for 2 athletic meetings a year.
meert? i dont think so.


----------



## skaP187 (Jan 10, 2006)

And how big that stadium would be? I can´t imagine Anderlecht wanting a stadium bigger then 50 000 max.
Extra cost would be for gouvernment or athletics organisation I imagene, why would Anderlecht pay for that. I would even pay less then that, because a stadium with that retrectable system is never going to be a real football stadium because the distances are still big to the field. (maybe they can make a better system)
Astrid Park is old, but it BREATHS football and that´s wurth a lot mop.


----------



## skaP187 (Jan 10, 2006)

Ranma Saotome said:


> https://pt.foursquare.com/v/ghelamco-arena/4f06069bd3e321b78ff58a26/photos?openPhotoId=51e6e7c1498e8bf31dbdf0c5
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Outside is okay, but inside is not very special. 
specialy the roof and the space in between the stands I don´t like realy that much. Or did they do it that way to make it easy expandable? Then I would respect that.


----------



## ddstr (Sep 12, 2013)

skaP187 said:


> And how big that stadium would be? I can´t imagine Anderlecht wanting a stadium bigger then 50 000 max.
> Extra cost would be for gouvernment or athletics organisation I imagene, why would Anderlecht pay for that. I would even pay less then that, because a stadium with that retrectable system is never going to be a real football stadium because the distances are still big to the field. (maybe they can make a better system)
> Astrid Park is old, but it BREATHS football and that´s wurth a lot mop.


the maximum attendance for an anderlecht game was 61000, it was a long time ago in the european cup but it shows the potential they have.


----------



## 859098 (Jun 9, 2011)

skaP187 said:


> And how big that stadium would be? I can´t imagine Anderlecht wanting a stadium bigger then 50 000 max.
> Extra cost would be for gouvernment or athletics organisation I imagene, why would Anderlecht pay for that. I would even pay less then that, because a stadium with that retrectable system is never going to be a real football stadium because the distances are still big to the field. (maybe they can make a better system)
> Astrid Park is old, but it BREATHS football and that´s wurth a lot mop.


60-65.000


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm going to try and take pictures of Stayen in Sint-Truiden. The stadium is now fully finished and in front there is now a shopping square and midrise appartments.


----------



## skaP187 (Jan 10, 2006)

VinceB said:


> What do you mean by that?


I saw a 2020 logo on one of the promo photos.
Hope it was not depending on that.


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

skaP187 said:


> I saw a 2020 logo on one of the promo photos.
> Hope it was not depending on that.


It wasn't, but Brussels got nevertheless selected to host 4 Euro 2020 matches (and is in the running for the opening game).


----------



## 859098 (Jun 9, 2011)

skaP187 said:


> I saw a 2020 logo on one of the promo photos.
> Hope it was not depending on that.


Well the main reason for this project was of course the participation for Euro 2020.

But don't forget that Belgium doesn't have a decent big stadion at this time. Even the King Baudouin stadium was already dated before it even got built.

at this time we have only 1 stadium that meets all highest standards and that's the Ghelamco Arena in the city of Ghent. But has only 19.999.


----------



## pazke (Sep 11, 2008)

my new Daknam pics :


----------



## Chimaera (Mar 14, 2007)

Some pictures of the new stand under construction at the Regenboog (rainbow) Stadium in Waregem. The stand will be opened in 3-4 weeks.

October 27:








October 29:









Webcam: http://www.essevee.be/stadion/image.jpg


----------



## Chimaera (Mar 14, 2007)

The new stand at the Regenboogstadion in Waregem is almost ready for its maiden game tomorrow:
















































Pictures taken from: https://www.facebook.com/esseveelive/posts/10153359369470995

More pictures on https://www.facebook.com/regenboogstadionv2.0, by a fan of Zulte Waregem.


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

The Stade du Pays de Charleroi used to be perhaps the most impressive stadium of Euro 2000, with its temporary three-tier stands and tall roof. But after downsizing of its capacity and the recent Europa League qualification of Sporting Charleroi, it proved ineligible for international games anymore. Why? Because its seats lack backrests. The rule that backrests are required for individual seats was adopted sometime after 2000. The stadium's seats are being replaced throughout the summer; the process will be completed after the start of next season.

Source: StadiumDB.com


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

*Club Brugge KV is Developing a New Stadium*

The environmental assessment report shows there are no critical obstacles that would block Club Brugge's new stadium.

* The venue, with a capacity of 40,000, is planned along the major route leading north from the city, Blakenbergse Steenweg.
*The number of parking spots has increased from 7,200 to 8,000. Not all of them need to be placed in direct vicinity of the stadium.
* Regional authorities were ready to pledge €2.5 million towards the project, but only if Cercle Brugge were still going to participating in it. The club decided to stay at the existing Jan Breydel Stadium.
* The stadium project budget of €100 million. Club Brugge are hopeful of hopeful of having their new home ready by 2019.

Source: StadiumDB.com; some info from voetbalkrant.com and nieuwsblad.be.


----------



## Chimaera (Mar 14, 2007)

A very important step towards the stadium mentioned above has been taken yesterday. In order to get something of that size built in Belgium one needs to go through numerous bureaucratic processes that can take years.

Yesterday the Flemish Government has approved the MER, translated in English as the "Report on Environmental Impact". This deals with the effects on nature, surroundings (neighbourhoods etc.), air and water quality, mobility and so forth. Normally this takes 9 months but for this project it took almost two years.
Next is the GRUP. This is a plan that deals with "geographical destination", the various functions that can be assigned to different parts of the region or in this case urban area. This needs to be changed in order to allow for a stadium to be built on the chosen plot. It is currently farming ground.
Within a year or less Bruges should be able to move to the final phase before construction: getting a building permit.

I guess once we get pictures and information of this third and (hopefully) final project, we can finally start a topic here 

But the Belgian Champion isn't waiting until 2019-2020 to improve its infrastructure a little further. This summer the indoor business seats will be transformed to outdoor seats.
Article (in Dutch): http://www.hln.be/hln/nl/2730/Club-...itten-bekijk-foto-s-van-make-over-loges.dhtml

Besides Bruges, 4 other clubs are currently expanding their stadia.
- Zulte Waregem are building a new stand, Phase 2 of a complete transformation of their ground. This picture is refreshed every 10 minutes (except during the weekend): www.essevee.be/stadion/image.jpg
- KV Mechelen are building a new stand as well, also a second phase:
www.werfmonitor.com/dashboard/public/images/kvmechelen/11/
- KV Oostende is building a new main and goal stand: http://www.werfmonitor.com/dashboard/public/images/kvoostende/21/
- and finally also Oud-Heverlee Leuven are getting a new stand built:
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.949785841754174.1073741845.125314924201274&type=3

All of these four projects should be ready by the start of next season.


----------



## NL-duketown (Jun 3, 2016)

Chimaera said:


> Besides Bruges, 4 other clubs are currently expanding their stadia.
> - Zulte Waregem are building a new stand, Phase 2 of a complete transformation of their ground.
> 
> 
> ...


Lot's of activity to upgrade current antiquated infrastructure in Belgium! Most importantly, National stadium in Bruxelles for EURO 2020 (and Anderlecht). But it still needs a final (political) yes before excecution.









So 2019 the new Stadium in Brugge and 2020 new National stadium in Bruxelles. Then current Brugge also needs to be renovated, let's 2021?

Club Brugge gets a new stadium:
* capacity of 40,000
* The stadium project budget of €100 million.








and the old stadium in Brugge get's renovated for Cercle:









Some lesser important or sure project:
Lommel United: New, €25 miljoen, 10.000 capacity. 









Besides, Antwerp FC and Lokeren will renovate their stadiums and Berchem will build a new 8.000 stadium. Kortijk has ambition for a new 13.000 stadium in 2021.


----------



## Chimaera (Mar 14, 2007)

Thanks for adding pictures but half of them are outdated though. I'll try to add the most recent pictures and information, one project at the time.

Ostend, Albertparkstadion:
New main stand with approx. 3,700 seats + new goal stand with approx. 1,000 seats. The new capacity will be 8,000, the stadium will become an all-seater.


























Originally the club presented a visualization of the two new stands being connected but it now turns out they will not (yet) be. The picture is on Tinypic, I can't show it here. You can see it on my website's discussion board: http://www.belstadions.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=173&start=180#p11760

On that same website Ostendfox is posting photos on an almost daily basis but they are also hosted on Tinypic, so here's a link to the last page of the topic: http://www.belstadions.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=173&start=280

Again, here's the link to the webcam image: www.werfmonitor.com/dashboard/public/images/kvoostende/21/


----------



## Chimaera (Mar 14, 2007)

Oud-Heverlee Leuven (OHL), Belgian second division (relegated this season):

Its stadium, Den Dreef, had a capacity for 9,319 fans until the standing sector (holding more or less 2,000 people) was demolished in December 2015. It is being replaced by a 3,500-seat two-tiered stand with skyboxes. It should be ready by the start of next season. In one of the goal stands standing will be allowed (capacity of the stand won't change).
Here's a picture taken at the end of May:









And here's a video of what the stadium will look like on the long term, when the stadium will be closed with two new goal stands and will have a 12-13k capacity (1,000 standing):





OHL didn't put a webcam up and only provides us with photo updates once a month or so (the Facebook link can be found a bit higher up this page, post 390). Most recent pictures over here: http://www.belstadions.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=51&start=160


----------



## Chimaera (Mar 14, 2007)

A couple of pictures taken of KV Mechelen's AFAS Stadium nicknamed _Achter de Kazerne_, by Paul Martin, who has become the unofficial photographer of the renovation works and has access to the site, on Friday:




































Construction of the roof has also started. Unfortunately they deviated from the plans and replaced the cantilevered roof over the corner stand with one supported by two beams:


----------



## Chimaera (Mar 14, 2007)

The Club Brugge stadium project eventually will get its own topic (the same goes for the completed stadiums in Liège, Brussels and Bruges since SSC changed its policy from 30,000+ to 20,000+) but for now I'll just post the only picture that has been presented of the project on the current (and final) location:








It's probably not the final design, it's from a presentation given at the _European Stadium & Safety Management Association_, they apparently have their headquarters at Sint-Truiden's Stayen Stadium. No design has been presented in the media yet, it's a bit too early for that (Belgium). One thing we know (besides the projected capacity) is that the club will involve the fans in the design to deliver a stadium where they truly feel at home. Dortmund's _Gelbe Wand_ is mentioned as an example.

After Club Brugge has moved to the new stadium (2019-2020) Cercle Brugge can start downscaling and renovating the stadium, transforming it in a multifunctional venue. They will not pay for it themselves, they are hoping for investors and will also get 50% of the revenue from selling the Club Brugge training grounds (estimated at €20 million or 10 million each). Originally Cercle Brugge would have moved to a new, smaller stadium next to the one for Club Brugge, this project (both stadiums) would have received €2.5 million (peanuts) from the Flemish Government.

Here you can find pictures of the Cercle Brugge (renovation) project: http://cerclebrugge.be/nl/galerij/detail-item/1988

The skyboxes shown on the pictures are actually being constructed by Club Brugge right now:
http://clubbrugge.be/nl/nieuws/22073/club-ver-bouwt-volop-aan-het-jan-breydelstadion


----------



## Chimaera (Mar 14, 2007)

Another project:

The Stade du Pays de Charleroi (nicknamed Mambourg) of Sporting Charleroi (RCSC) was heavily expanded for Euro 2000. It happened... without a building permit. This is what it looked like back then:








After the championship the high and very steep third tier was removed. In 2013 the second tier was also removed since, after complaints from the local residents, the court judged that the stadium had to be reconverted to how it was before the illegal expansion. In 2014 new roofs were added... supported by pillars. In 2015, the majority of the seats were replaced because they needed backrests (Charleroi played a couple of Europa League games).








The remaining red seats are to be replaced this summer.

Last month the designs were presented for a new stadium wrap (construction: 2017-2019). One could wonder if this purely esthetic renovation is really worth the investment, especially considering how much money was alread lost on this stadium over the last 15 to 20 years. Expanding the stadium to 30,000 seats has cost around €40 million, reducing it back to 15,000 seats another €10-15 million. Most of this is tax payer's money. What a waste.

http://www.lanouvellegazette.be/158...-les-plans-du-futur-stade-de-charleroi-photos


----------



## Rev Stickleback (Jun 23, 2009)

Chimaera said:


> A couple of pictures taken of KV Mechelen's AFAS Stadium nicknamed _Achter de Kazerne_, by Paul Martin, who has become the unofficial photographer of the renovation works and has access to the site, on Friday:


It's a shame they lost the side terrace, as that was great, but it's good that they are replacing the end behind the goal. The view from the top tier was shockingly bad. I remember having a front row seat, and if I sat down, I couldn't see any of the near goal at all.

(this is a genuine eye-level picture)










Thankfully there were some seats free at the back.


----------



## Chimaera (Mar 14, 2007)

^^ As you can see in the pictures the ground will have even more terracing than before. Considering the sightlines: I'm a bit worried they won't be much better on the second and third tier of the new goal stand!

The roof is almost entirely in place over the corner segment. Notice the two pillars: http://werfmonitor.com/dashboard/public/images/kvmechelen/11/


----------



## NL-duketown (Jun 3, 2016)

Chimaera said:


> Another project:
> 
> The Stade du Pays de Charleroi (nicknamed Mambourg) of Sporting Charleroi (RCSC) was heavily expanded for Euro 2000. It happened... without a building permit.
> 
> ...


thanks for the updates. I saw a €12 million investment is needed. Sounds expensive for just wrapping the stadium without direct ROI. And construction from 2017-2019??

So once Mechelen update is ready, 18.500 fans can visit? And it's good to see OHL and Oostende starting their phase 1 development. Once construction for Brugge and National stadium starts, Jupiler League will finally have it's solid upgrade. If clubs like Antwerp and Cercle play first level, average attendency will have a nice bump, maybe to 14.000.


----------



## Chimaera (Mar 14, 2007)

NL-duketown said:


> thanks for the updates. I saw a €12 million investment is needed. Sounds expensive for just wrapping the stadium without direct ROI. And construction from 2017-2019??
> 
> So once Mechelen update is ready, 18.500 fans can visit? And it's good to see OHL and Oostende starting their phase 1 development. Once construction for Brugge and National stadium starts, Jupiler League will finally have it's solid upgrade. If clubs like Antwerp and Cercle play first level, average attendency will have a nice bump, maybe to 14.000.


Cercle doesn't really boost high attendance records, unless they have an exceptional season like a few years ago, when they only just missed out on a UEFA Cup or Europa League spot. One year they averaged over 10,000 but a lot of the tickets were sold very cheap or even given away when shopping at supermarkets and bying fuel at gas stations.

Another club that could definitely attract big crowds in the Pro League is Beerschot Wilrijk, Antwerp's city rival. Beerschot (already a merger of Beerschot and Ekeren) was relegated to the fifth tier (top regional division of Antwerp) after near bankruptcy and merged with (and moved to) nearby Wilrijk but soon moved back to the Olympic Stadium (12,000) and continued filling it properly. The club was promoted for three years in a row, next season it will play in the new first amateur division, just below the new division 1B (1A and 1B will hold 24 professional clubs), where Antwerp will play next season.


----------

